# The passing of OCdt. Daniel C.S. Bickford - 2289 RCACC



## SLC (26 Sep 2006)

On the 20th of September, my good friend OCdt. Daniel Bickford passed away.  Previously a cadet with 828 RCACs, he was a Civilian Instructor with 263 RCSCC Victoria and 2289 RCACC Victoria before enrolling as a CIC Officer with 2289 RCACC.  Dan worked at Vernon during the summers of 2005 and 2006, starting his CIC career with the Army Cadets. 

Daniel was a good friend of mine and we went through alot being Assitant Plantoon Commander in Guard Company last summer in Vernon.  We were able to relate to things easily as we both graduated from SLC and the Air Cadet Program.  He always put in 110% for everything he does and tried his best to impress everyone.  I still remember the first time I met Dan (online before heading to camp) he uses all these "big words" that I don't seem to understand.  First I though maybe English being my second language might have something to do with it but that's just Dan  .  Our bottled water conversation will never be the same without you my friend.  I still got your 5 pages report about the pros and cons of bottled water at home.  Dan I'm glad that you had achieved what you had always dream of doing... to become a CIC Officer and Platoon Commander for Basic this summer.  I even remember joking with you how you have to use "small words" or provide a dictionary to your Platoon so they can understand you.  The world will never be the same without you Daniel.  I hope now you can truly relax by the ocean where you love most.

Rest in Peace Daniel.  You will be missed by all who love and care for you.  Summer 05' was the time of our life...

Once a Guard Always a Guard... Tutilage my dear friend!

I meet you as a stranger,
I love you as a friend,
We'll meet in Heaven,
Where friendship never end...

Janice


----------



## Krisz (27 Sep 2006)

While I never knew him, and he was a stranger and now forever more wil be a stranger to me, it's always sad to lose someone that you hold dear... 

So rest in peace, OCdt. Daniel Bickford.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (27 Sep 2006)

From all of the Regimental Family of the PEIR...



RIP Sir


----------



## englishmuffin (27 Sep 2006)

A true gentlemanly intellectual who had a unique and promising future. Mr. Bickford was himself unique... I  won't forget or take for granted his constant attmepts and successes to improve our knowledge and character.


----------



## sgtlenihan (10 Oct 2006)

I was able to work with Daniel this summer at Vernon Army Cadet Summer Training Center, he was such an awesome person and will be very much missed by many people.


----------



## Chubbard (16 Oct 2006)

Dan was a member of my sister squadron, and attended SLC with me. Its sad to see this happened, he was a smart guy.


----------



## RatCatcher (16 Oct 2006)

All the SLC family mourns, 

RIP Sir.

P.R. Rochon
MCpl
5 Amb C
SLC 1994


----------



## Buschgirl427 (19 Oct 2006)

I remember him as "Mr. Sophisticated Bickford" in my D&C year. Him and I would always use our "sophisticated vocabulary" to raise eyebrows. You will be missed Sir. RIP.


----------

